# How?



## Anton

How did all you guys get an orchestra to perform your pieces in public, and how did get enough people attending these concerts?

Are you making money?

Could you please give a brief story that covers this all?


----------



## Daniel

I can't say much here, the only pieces that were really performed by me was a violin-sonata (by myself and a pianist) and then a chamber work, by an ensemble, but anyway, both were not in great audience.

Unfortunetly...

I would talk with amateur ensembles and student orchestras firstly, to come back to your question. Making money will be very unrealistic in the first time. At first you need someone who will play you...and that gets very difficult....


----------



## Mr Salek

I am a member of a county orchestra and I find that people in the past have had their pieces played in concert by simply just asking.


----------

